# $200.00 Schwinn Panther on S.F. Craigslist ... missed it by that much.



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 12, 2021)

I looked at craigslist yesterday afternoon and did not see it.   forebrake and springer!!! 200 bucks!!! 

sent an email about it and it has been sold.... best part? 10 minutes from my house.

going to have to look at Craigslist in the morning and in the afternoon from now on..


----------



## kreika (Aug 12, 2021)

All original Postwar Schwinn Panther Balloon tire bike (PRICE DROP)...
					

All original Postwar Schwinn Panther Balloon tire bike. Paint, decals, and pinstriping are in great condition. This bike was hanging in my shop for the last 25 years and I've decided to thin out my...



					sfbay.craigslist.org
				




Here’s one for you in bay area. Throw in that extra 1 and it’s not close too $200. Lol


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 12, 2021)

saw that one.  I seem to be more drawn towards the bikes that need a rescue. I have the same problem with cats.


----------



## kreika (Aug 12, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> saw that one.  I seem to be more drawn towards the bikes that need a rescue. I have the same problem with cats.




Did you see that panther turd someone wanted $500 for it? Too much picker watching and how did they come to the conclusion it was a panther. In the first place. Lol 😂


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 12, 2021)

there is not a vintage Schwinn at a reasonable price in the SF Craigslist.   lots of $300 - $500 "Racers" and assorted lightweights that should be $100.00.  the guy in the North Bay selling completely rebuilt Schwinns with aluminum wheels and powder coated frames makes people think any old Schwinn is worth that much. I see the same bikes over and over again and they never go away.


----------



## kreika (Aug 12, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> there is not a vintage Schwinn at a reasonable price in the SF Craigslist.   lots of $300 - $500 "Racers" and assorted lightweights that should be $100.00.  the guy in the North Bay selling completely rebuilt Schwinns with aluminum wheels and powder coated frames makes people think any old Schwinn is worth that much. I see the same bikes over and over again and they never go away.




Yup seen those forever too. You’d think if they don’t sell you might lower your price….nope. Kinda like that Colson with the fake waterfall badge that’s been on there forever.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 12, 2021)

You have to do like the guys around here and set your phone so you get notified like seconds after something comes on.  10 minutes and you have no chance. Still clinging to my flip phone so that lets me out of notifications. Verizon has said that it probably won't work that much longer so I guess I'll have to get drug into this century!!!!  lol


----------



## Pondo (Aug 12, 2021)

Someone got a good deal on that one!


----------



## oskisan (Aug 12, 2021)

kreika said:


> Yup seen those forever too. You’d think if they don’t sell you might lower your price….nope. Kinda like that Colson with the fake waterfall badge that’s been on there forever.





You're right... I meant to drop the price on my panther when I relisted it today... 












						All original Postwar Schwinn Panther Balloon tire bike (PRICE DROP)...
					

All original Postwar Schwinn Panther Balloon tire bike. Paint, decals, and pinstriping are in great condition. This bike was hanging in my shop for the last 25 years and I've decided to thin out my...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 12, 2021)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> You have to do like the guys around here and set your phone so you get notified like seconds after something comes on.  10 minutes and you have no chance. Still clinging to my flip phone so that lets me out of notifications. Verizon has said that it probably won't work that much longer so I guess I'll have to get drug into this century!!!!  lol




I'm in the same sinking boat! I can't even call Little Caesars Pizza and order my lunch anymore. They don't answer their phones these days! They're forcing you to order online or with your smartazz phone.


----------



## kreika (Aug 13, 2021)

oskisan said:


> You're right... I meant to drop the price on my panther when I relisted it today...
> 
> View attachment 1461863
> 
> ...




Very nice Panther Oskian! I was referring to the Colson and the bikes 49autocyledeluxe was talking about.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 19, 2021)

HA! got one. 🤪 .. I feel like a fisherman that finally caught a fish.. the Panther was the second "low price" Springer-forebrake Schwinn I saw and missed.

I started looking at Craigslist several times throughout the day and evening and got this gem:






Forebrake .... Springer.... which I later noticed was a locking springer.... "The World" badge '' ... incorrect bolt on chainguard .. EXTRA incorrect goose neck .. extra cool AS pedals, my new favorite pedals.

going to go shrink some more pics...


----------



## Pondo (Aug 19, 2021)

Nice score!  I posted this here earlier hoping you would see it, but it sounds like you found it on CL.  Nice bike, looking forward to seeing the progress on it!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 19, 2021)

cool pedals .. 1 left one right.. I can rebuild them, My old man is a television repairman, he's got this ultimate set of tools.


----------



## gkeep (Aug 24, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> cool pedals .. 1 left one right.. I can rebuild them, My old man is a television repairman, he's got this ultimate set of tools.
> 
> View attachment 1465093



Are those blackout pedals or did someone shoot the whole thing in black at some point?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 24, 2021)

this was the "Smokey and the Bandit" special addition bike. notice the black and gold like Burt Reynolds Trans Am? I'm sure they were painted black by the owner, they have gold on them as well.


----------

